# Slim LED light bulb death and replacement



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

noe888 said:


> Any other thoughts on this? Anybody else have any experiences swapping them out?


You are paying way too much for your wafer lights and they take 10minutes to change, JB and all.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

5 years from now, just about all existing LED products will be discontinued and new products will be available.
I've had brand new product lines discontinued after 6 months, so chances are 5 years from now, you wouldn't be able to match the fixture anyways 
I would think that the power supply would die before the LED so maybe having to supply a complete assembly is not a bad idea.
If you are worried about matching, leave an extra fixture with the customer. $15 to $20 is cheap goodwill


----------



## noe888 (May 16, 2021)

True, that was grocery store price. Everything else shut on a Sunday during the lockdown. Still, even if I am paying $20 and I am quick, its still much more than an A19 or a GU10 and many homewoners will not be able to replace.


----------



## noe888 (May 16, 2021)

wcord said:


> 5 years from now, just about all existing LED products will be discontinued and new products will be available.
> I've had brand new product lines discontinued after 6 months, so chances are 5 years from now, you wouldn't be able to match the fixture anyways
> I would think that the power supply would die before the LED so maybe having to supply a complete assembly is not a bad idea.
> If you are worried about matching, leave an extra fixture with the customer. $15 to $20 is cheap goodwill


We use to install fixtures that would last many years and all the homeowners needed to do was replace the bulbs. Do these homeowners know they may all need to be replaced by an electrician within the next 10 years?


----------



## Easy (Oct 18, 2017)

noe888 said:


> True, that was grocery store price. Everything else shut on a Sunday during the lockdown. Still, even if I am paying $20 and I am quick, its still much more than an A19 or a GU10 and many homewoners will not be able to replace.


Bad for the customer but good for electricians. It creates service calls and the bottom feeders will have something to do as well.


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

We talked about this on another thread about the life expectancy on LED lights. They claim 50,000 hours but start dying after the 5 year warranty. Try to match the existing or explain to the building owner that LED are more energy efficient but might cost more in the long run.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

noe888 said:


> We use to install fixtures that would last many years and all the homeowners needed to do was replace the bulbs. Do these homeowners know they may all need to be replaced by an electrician within the next 10 years?


I used to be able to buy a vehicle which i could tune up in my back yard.Now I have to take it to a dealership for a tune up. 
And the new vehicles don't last as long.
Same analogy 
Embrace capitalism and take the profit


----------



## mofos be cray (Nov 14, 2016)

wcord said:


> I used to be able to buy a vehicle which i could tune up in my back yard.Now I have to take it to a dealership for a tune up.
> And the new vehicles don't last as long.
> Same analogy
> Embrace capitalism and take the profit


Idk about the car thing. There's no shortage of vehicles on the road with 250, or 300 thousand km on them. And still plenty of life in them. In 1955 you would have been hard pressed to be able to buy a 1935 vehicle. But look at a classified ad sheet today, it's full of high milage 20+ year old vehicles.
As far as the lights go I reckon it's the driver.


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

wcord said:


> 5 years from now, just about all existing LED products will be discontinued and new products will be available.
> I've had brand new product lines discontinued after 6 months, so chances are 5 years from now, you wouldn't be able to match the fixture anyways
> I would think that the power supply would die before the LED so maybe having to supply a complete assembly is not a bad idea.
> If you are worried about matching, leave an extra fixture with the customer. $15 to $20 is cheap goodwill


This is why I still use fixtures with medium base sockets, whenever possible.


----------



## CWL (Jul 7, 2020)

mofos be cray said:


> Idk about the car thing. There's no shortage of vehicles on the road with 250, or 300 thousand km on them. And still plenty of life in them. In 1955 you would have been hard pressed to be able to buy a 1935 vehicle. But look at a classified ad sheet today, it's full of high milage 20+ year old vehicles.
> As far as the lights go I reckon it's the driver.


Agreed. I bought a 2005 Silverado in 2008 with around 90K miles. Sold it in 2019 with 350K miles and it was still in good mechanical condition. Only major mechanical repair was transmission replacement at around 140K miles, otherwise just regular maintenance items and service.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

mofos be cray said:


> Idk about the car thing. There's no shortage of vehicles on the road with 250, or 300 thousand km on them. And still plenty of life in them. In 1955 you would have been hard pressed to be able to buy a 1935 vehicle. But look at a classified ad sheet today, it's full of high milage 20+ year old vehicles.
> As far as the lights go I reckon it's the driver.


We were just telling a young guy at work the old cars had mechanical odometers that only went to 99,999 and it was a big deal to roll one over.


----------

